# Picture Friday, Head Tubes/Head Badges



## GoodOldMountainGoat (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

two


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

and just for fun...


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

(nm)


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

..................

-Schmitty-


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)




----------



## GoodOldMountainGoat (Jul 17, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> That Road Goat is very


----------



## sansarret (Mar 17, 2006)

rmb


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

Ummmmm, Beer


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

-Schmitty-


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Here's a few, not all MTB, but it seems to be okay for this situation....


----------



## ericb49 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

View attachment 497174


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Mendon----those were awesome!


----------



## MERK26 (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Mendon----those were awesome!


Same could be said for most of these, two weeks, two awesome Fridays, I'm just doing my part:thumbsup:


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

MERK26 said:


>


Is that the same CCM that makes all the hockey gear?


----------



## Linnaeus (May 17, 2009)

Bobby, have you posted photos of the new Rhygin in another thread or somewhere else? I've been looking for a Metax frame since I learned of them.


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

-Schmitty-


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

I wanna play too :thumbsup:


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

*late too the party.........*

.....i see excelsior, salsa, and rivendell have been done  and i see i spelled 'to' wrong. duh. here's a few others-


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

forgot this one...soon to be "in the house"


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

A couple more:




























Sorry to be so un-mtb with my vrc


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

You Hoov is that Breezer with the 'FLY' decal come from MT or ID? That was the sticker for 'FLY Racing', AlpineDesigns out of Sandpoint who make bikes and had a team.

-Schmitty-


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Vanilla


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Mb-1


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

*I don't know...*



Schmitty said:


> You Hoov is that Breezer with the 'FLY' decal come from MT or ID? That was the sticker for 'FLY Racing', AlpineDesigns out of Sandpoint who make bikes and had a team.
> 
> -Schmitty-


got the Thunder (frame only) on Ebay a while back...it says "Bitterroot Bicycle Works" on the bottom of the down tube...does that help?


----------



## MERK26 (Aug 31, 2009)

muddybuddy said:


> Is that the same CCM that makes all the hockey gear?


 That was once the same company, but the divisions were split up and sold off. But when that bike was made, CCM was also the largest producer of hockey gear in Canada...


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

Linnaeus said:


> Bobby, have you posted photos of the new Rhygin in another thread or somewhere else? I've been looking for a Metax frame since I learned of them.


Hey there! Well, I posted some on the Road Bike Review Cyclocross section as I wanted to find out what brakes it had (posted photos only of the brakes), and the folks over there demanded I show the entire bike so I obliged. You can see them here. By the way, have you seen this Rhygin Metax? It's simply stunning!


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

One for the motorheads out there:










Steve


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

da'HOOV said:


> got the Thunder (frame only) on Ebay a while back...it says "Bitterroot Bicycle Works" on the bottom of the down tube...does that help?


Yup... bitterroot mt, right down the way from here. If it has any crap asian parts, they are 'fly'. Funny. They played at outsourcing in the early 80's. Check out the alpinedesigns site.

-Schmitty-


----------



## ish (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

eastcoaststeve said:


> One for the motorheads out there:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool! i forgot i had this one on photobucket :thumbsup:


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

That Teesdale guy does pretty work.
Frame and fork: Check
Full 1st gen XTR build kit: Check
Money to get it painted: Crap.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

a couple more...CW Racing...Moulden...Mt. Tam


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)




----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

1996 Klein Attitude, Team Moosepoop version


----------



## Retro MB (Oct 13, 2007)

Actual 7-Eleven team badge given to me by Ben Serotta for my Serotta.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Found a few more on the hard drive this evening. Nothing exotic. Couple of rolling shots.

The Fisher head tube is unusual in that the head tube was so small that another sleeve was made on the outside so there would be enough room to attach the top tube and down tube. Recessed lower cup made for really low stand over on this 12" frame.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

. . .


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Schmitty said:


> -Schmitty-


What the?? More please.....


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

How are we going to top this next week?


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

...


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

I need to put a few words here so this will post. Uploading because this site is hammering the bandwidth on my Photobucket account.


----------



## huelse (Jan 30, 2004)

Some more:


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

jeff said:


> How are we going to top this next week?


Seat tube / top tube / seat stay junctions?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Slowly work our way back up to complete bikes


----------



## GoodOldMountainGoat (Jul 17, 2004)

huelse said:


> Some more:












Ist that paint job named "Art Deco"?


----------



## huelse (Jan 30, 2004)

GoodOldMountainGoat said:


> Ist that paint job named "Art Deco"?


Yes.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Next week we should do a parts thread.


----------



## GoodOldMountainGoat (Jul 17, 2004)

*My last for this week*


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Forks?


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

1) One we haven't seen here in a while
2-4) Three siblings
5) Obesity
6) Still don't know much about this one
7) VRC sans headtube badge/decal
8) Modern by VRC brand - good badge
9) Modern - not so exciting badge
10) Vintage - not MTB


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

-Schmitty-


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## GrumpyOne (Jan 7, 2004)

Nice. When are you going to put it on a frame?

jw



hollister said:


>


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

GrumpyOne said:


> Nice. When are you going to put it on a frame?
> 
> jw


I'll put it on one of the single speeds once I finish em


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

hollister said:


> I'll put it on one of the single speeds once I finish em


yuh-huh.


----------



## ish (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

*nothing super cool but...*

just some stuff I had hanging around:

1. 85 GT Timberline

2. 91? Gecko Y-File

3. 93 Miyata Trail Runner

4. 96? Nuke Proof Reactor FS


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

-Schmitty-


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

only one I have worth taking pics of.
says "Los Angeles 1984 Gardin 02", 62cm frame. rides REALLY nicely, I should probably treat it better.
it's in rebuild status right now, spox wheels again with modded hub to fit the 126mm d-out frame, single ring (46) up front, 8 speeds out of a d-ace 9 cassette on the 7 speed freehub, campy skeleton calipers for kicks and a B-17.

nice. old. steel.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)




----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Not necessarily vintage, but maybe a future classic...


----------



## Tassie Devil (Feb 7, 2005)

Sorry not the best photos but some additions...


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Hopefully to be reunited with its frame on Friday! Woo Hoo!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

a little late to the party


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

Don't think I've seen another one of these yet.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

lucifer said:


> Don't think I've seen another one of these yet.


Is that a sticker or metal? The one on my Nuke is missing. I can see where the sticker glue residue was; but no sticker.


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

It seems like some sort of plastic / metal combination. I had to reglue it recently. You can have mine but you will have to buy the rest of the bike with it...


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

I was looking through some pictures of bikes I previously owned and found this Ogle made by Jericho in the mid 90's.


----------



## GCRad1 (Jan 8, 2008)

WOW!!!! WHAT A COLLECTION OF HISTORY IN THIS THREAD!!!!


my minor contribution... 1995 GT Zaskar


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

byknuts said:


> only one I have worth taking pics of.
> says "Los Angeles 1984 Gardin 02", 62cm frame. rides REALLY nicely, I should probably treat it better.
> it's in rebuild status right now, spox wheels again with modded hub to fit the 126mm d-out frame, single ring (46) up front, 8 speeds out of a d-ace 9 cassette on the 7 speed freehub, campy skeleton calipers for kicks and a B-17.
> 
> nice. old. steel.


Is that a Canadian Olympic team bike? I know Gardin was a Toronto framebuilder - my father-in-law has one, but that head badge must signify something.


----------

